# 180



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

New to this site wanna now whats a 180 ..have a compulsive liar and serial cheater as stbxh ,he abandon my 3yr. Old , myself , and our home for a lil 21yr old skank he's 49 my step daughter is older so perverse . He left to live with her and stopped taking care of the house bills and his son he left for almost 2 months and now returned last night wtf. I have so much anger and hate towards him he has no remorse and says his feelings are numb because of all the meds he takes bla bla bla I know he is still with her which I really dont care I already filed for a d my biggest issue is that we have to sell the house and that I have to see his freaking face . He blames everyone but himself..I wanna know about this 180 ..thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Healing Heart: The 180


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Read it. Apply it. Watch the results. It has helped all of us detach and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keep tabs with us and we'll help you through this. We are now what your husband used to be: confidants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks banditQUOTE=bandit.45;678384]Keep tabs with us and we'll help you through this. We are now what your husband used to be: confidants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

QUOTE=bandit.45;678384]Keep tabs with us and we'll help you through this. We are now what your husband used to be: confidants. Thanks bandit i have been coming on this site to help with the transition of dealing with my stbxh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

